# Thanks got my tail mount finished!



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys. Got my tail mount finished and on the wall. Little tough to get mounted on the wall with store kit and the Bondo, but I think it came out pretty good. Hopefully, with the suggestions it lasts a while. thanks again.


----------



## longbeard3199 (May 17, 2011)

looks good


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice job....is that a second beard there on the left?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

looks GOOD!!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks real nice


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. And yea thats the beard from the first jake I shot earlier in the year. Glued it into the inside of the brass of one of the empties. Looks pretty cool I think. 

This was my first 2 bird year so real exciting for me. On top of it I got the opportunity to take a friend out and call in a group of birds and watch him get his first. Every bit as exciting or more than any of my own hunts.


----------

